# Theater room renovation



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I've never actually posted any pictures here on PT so I thought I'd show off one I was pretty proud of. Constructive criticism welcomed of course but be nice, I'm in the minor leagues don't forget. :jester:

This client opted to save some money by not replacing the ceiling so we floated the most offensive bumps and sprayed popcorn on it. Painting that popcorn black was a major PITA, every time I thought I had sprayed every angle another white speck would leap out at me. Also the crappy homemade MDF built in bookcase was painted instead of scrapped and replaced against my recommendations. At least they listened to me and installed the can lights before we did the ceiling.

Forgive me for being such a terrible cameraman most of the shots I took were worthless because of all the dust we kicked up, apparently flash and dust don't mix. I'm also a bit disappointed because I had some shots of the final product after HO put the room together on my iphone that I dropped in the toilet  I messaged him today and requested the pics again and will post them if he responds..... and he did so now all the pics are here!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Having trouble posting all the pics but here are some more, the big guy is my drywall sub and father.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)




----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job

...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Great job
> 
> ...



Really? Why thank you so very much! We touched up the crown mold butt end too btw, I was severely limited in what pics were useable. I really hope HO sends me those finished pictures the theater red and tricorn black look stellar together.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Is he going to invite you over for popcorn and a movie. I did a home theater project for a ho. He invited me for a Super Bowl party. I couldn't make it though. He had a 60" with stellar sound. (Successful electrician)

...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

We finished this project the week of the super bowl this year and my wife and I attended his party, yes :thumbup: It was really great to hear all the feedback though I guess all his friends are broke cause they didn't ever call me to do theirs :jester:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yea, that's nice. Very dramatic change. I like to work with colors.

I have done very few black doors. Did some matte black ones for a decorator. Cool to do, but black shows everything.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Minor Leagues? I dont think so buddy. That looks awesome. I would be proud of that project too. Keep postin pics!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Everyone posting in this thread gets a thank you!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Very dramatic looking! Nice work!

I like the during pictures, lets you appreciate all the work involved! Why did they choose popcorn for the ceiling? Was it an acoustical choice?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Originally the decision was to cut some of the cost of the renovation. The ceiling was full of poor patches and splotchy texture and floating the worst and spraying popcorn was much cheaper than replacing the whole ceiling. You can see 2 of the 5 fully adjustable, electronic leather recliners HO purchased before we even began work. He spent more on those 5 chairs than with me! During the project he was posting his progress on a home theater forum and was happy to discover the acoustic properties of popcorn texture make it a common choice anyway.

He also told me he has since replaced the receptacle and switch plates with black ones and that they look much nicer :thumbup:


----------

